# Where to find commercial work???



## Vprepairs (Jan 4, 2011)

I have never bid on a job and i was wondering where or how people go to bid on jobs such as, Walmarts, Home depots, Sams club, etc. Is there websites or certain places you need to go to bid?? Or do you have to know people?? loll Any info would help greatly!!!!!!


----------



## Michigan11 (Dec 16, 2008)

I would recommend getting a database of the right addresses to mail to, so that your information gets in the hands of the right people. Another option is to join the chamber of commerce, to get their mailing list. The biggest commercial work I hear that is going on lately, or was is with new businesses, so you could also try looking for a list on that, or something. Good luck!


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

can you read prints?


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

I ask here


----------



## hoz (Sep 27, 2010)

You need a working relationship with a General Contractor. Bid with them on their commercial work. 

Subscribe to "Dodge Reports". They have plans and prints for most commercial jobs. 

Other than that check the paper daily for bid invitations.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Your state isn't listed in your profile but you may be able to use them. They limit five to an area, you submit a bid when a GC puts up a project. 

Elite


----------



## InsideandOut (Jan 3, 2011)

I have wondered the same thing in regards to getting commercial work. Currently I am still working at marketing my fledgling business in the residential market. However here are some ideas I have thought of for the commercial market if and when I decide to pursue that segment: Call on commercial/industrial real estate companies especially if they represent new buildings. I think companies moving into new to them facilities would want changes made before moving in; Make note of new commercial buildings with multiple units being built and call on the general contractor and or the property management company, if it's a strip plaza, and see if there are opportunities with companies moving in. Another source I have used in previous businesses is the local government's websites for new building approvals-this could get you in at the ground level for projects not started yet. Again since I have not had any experience doing this groundwork yet for commercial painting jobs, I don't know if any of these ideas will work but they seem to make some sense at the outset. Let us know what your experiences are as I am sure there are several people as interested as I am in the results of your efforts.
Tim


----------



## NextCoatings (Dec 24, 2010)

Commercial work isn’t as hard as you think it is. There are some good suggestions above with commercial property managers and general contractors. If you want to get into the bid market, that’s where it’s going to happen. Most GC’s and PM’s are open to discussion and believe it or not, there are not that many painters that are very proactive. I would recommend that you show up…don’t use the phone. To get past the gate keeper, or to increase your chances of actually getting an appointment, simply state why you are there. You’re a painting contractor interested in bidding projects. Hand her/him your information and ask if you could speak with one of their project managers. Tell her/him you would like to put a face to the name. Ask for business cards of Project Managers. There is typically a card for each person right at the front desk; just ask for them. Some of the gate keepers are tough…keep your composure and you will get through. 
Also, your larger companies typically have vendor registration areas on their web site. Register and then follow up with a phone call and ask for the person in charge of Vendor Relations. They will direct you. 
National retailers all have facilities divisions. Each division is broken down by geographical area. In each division is a person responsible for facilities management. They are accessible and you will likely register with them as well. They will want your credentials and current copies of your liability insurance…typical stuff like that. 
Also, pay attention to trends in the market. A lot of factories, schools and universities will do a lot of maintenance during their mid winter breaks. Just this past Christmas and New Years, we were turning work away. Schools and Universities have facilities staff you can meet directly as well. Wouldn’t hurt to stop in and introduce yourself. Also, know your customer, and what they like. Do you have a diverse line of services that meet various levels of interest or need? Know your customers experience level. You learn that by asking very pointed questions like what experience they have had with previous painters/coating contractors? What did they like and did not like? You will likely get an ear full. Listen to it; you will get the information you need to be successful with that client. 
If you really want to knock the socks off the commercial market, I would be happy to tell you.


----------



## CPFSam (Nov 8, 2010)

Commercial property management companies


----------



## saveonpainting (Mar 17, 2010)

It Can be tough to get inn because many company's re use the same contractors.

so lots of networking, find out who is in charge of hiring contractors within the corporate stucture and really nurtre relationships you developed.

also ther is a few pay sites wich offer commercial leads you might want to look into


----------



## saveonpainting (Mar 17, 2010)

developers also ^^


----------



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

The Blue Book is a good source as well.


----------



## optimal (Feb 5, 2010)

You have to find Gc that are working in your area and submit your info to them. Look them up online. Drive by areas that are being worked on and look for GC signs. Talk to reps about Gc that run these jobs.


----------



## ccpainting (Oct 17, 2007)

A good webpage works great. As long as the page has good seo to rank well.
stlpaintingcompany.com
https://www.stlpaintingcompany.com/commercial-painting/


----------

